# Mathews



## midwesthunter95 (Feb 10, 2009)

I am thinkin about gettin a new mathews bow...what kind should i get? My max poundage is probaly like 51 or 52.


----------



## BIGBC (Jan 29, 2007)

Draw length ?
Price range ?


----------



## Jennings1993 (Apr 23, 2008)

If I were you I would look at mission archery.


----------



## buglebuster (Feb 18, 2009)

Dont limit youself to mathews at all but need to know your draw length.


----------



## Rory/MO (Jan 13, 2008)

Go shoot as many different bows from different companies and then you decide.


----------



## Robinhooder3 (Jun 18, 2008)

if your on a budget then Mathews probably isn't the best brand to get. They are very fine bows and high quality but everyone agrees they aren't cheap. If you like the feel of a single cam then there are many other good brands to choose from. If however money isn't a big issue or you are for some reason hell bent on Mathews then any of the switch backs should be good. It also depends on what you are using it for I.E target, hunting or 3d.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

I'm about to get a reezen to replace my lost AM 35(see sig) unless a miracle happens. I'm gonna drop about $900 to $1000 for the bow and a limdriver.


----------



## swmthunter (Feb 12, 2009)

i just got my mathews reezen and LOVE it, however knowing your price range and draw length would help...


----------



## buckkiller93 (Jan 20, 2009)

*hey im the same*

im maxed out right now around the same area as you.

i wouls suggest a bowtech not to oppisite you but they are a tad cheaper and i like the draw there draw is nicer for lower pounds and horter draw for sure.


----------



## countryboy173 (Jul 18, 2008)

I have a switchback xt and love it


----------



## huntincrazy (Feb 20, 2009)

get a mission if your going for mathews andrew or you should think about gettin a bowtech i am really startin to like em. Maybe we could both go and get the eliminator from millers i really like it its from mission and its 409


----------



## Max1000 (Mar 15, 2009)

I have out grown my ignition that I have got 6 deer with and I think im going to move up to the reezen. Now I just need to sell my other bows.


----------



## Elite13 (Mar 11, 2007)

This is not the year to buy a Mathews. They are having alot of problems with there riser.


----------



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

I have A Drenalin.


----------



## Joe(y) (Mar 1, 2009)

If you want to get a matthews go with something on the mission line. I have a UX2 and it shoots like a dream...it's fast quiet and light. It is adjustable from 22-30 in draw length and goes from 40-like 70 lbs...it will be with you for a long time...and its cheap...like 350


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

If money is no object. A Switchback XT, a Drenalin, DXT, or a new Reezen.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

buckkiller93 said:


> im maxed out right now around the same area as you.
> 
> i wouls suggest a bowtech not to oppisite you but they are a tad cheaper and i like the draw there draw is nicer for lower pounds and horter draw for sure.


Well, this post is about Mathews, and not Bowtech, although they are pretty nice.


----------



## master hunter (Oct 9, 2007)

the only mathew i like and would shoot is the reezen


----------



## midwesthunter95 (Feb 10, 2009)

*Price Range and Draw Length*



BIGBC said:


> Draw length ?
> Price range ?


I am willing to drop $900 to $1000...I show steers at the county fair and i get some money for selling them..i really like the Reezen but Idk if they have a draw weight and DL for the size i am...i would probaly get either a 40-50 or 50-60 pound draw weight..my DL at the most would be 25..but idk if they make the reezens that small...i need some help?


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

I would still go for the bowtech or the diamond, but the reezens are nice I hear. They will go down short enough. They can go down to 24 in. if necessarily.

Good luck with it!


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

midwesthunter95 said:


> I am willing to drop $900 to $1000...I show steers at the county fair and i get some money for selling them..i really like the Reezen but Idk if they have a draw weight and DL for the size i am...i would probaly get either a 40-50 or 50-60 pound draw weight..my DL at the most would be 25..but idk if they make the reezens that small...i need some help?


I just got an AM35. This bow IMO is better than the reezen. If you want a mathews I know that the DXT and the Drenalin go down to 25" draw.


----------



## buglebuster (Feb 18, 2009)

If you want a good bow shoot the big three(hoyt bowtech and mathews) and also try some other bows that seem high quality and choose wich one you like. Bowtech might be the best as you can change out modules to adjust to your growing draw length. As for weight I would get the 50-60 and slowly work your way up from bottom to top. Keep in mind that your buying an expensive bow that you well want a few years, you wont want something four years down the road that is only 45lbs and 25in. draw length. In my opion it might be best to get a last yeas model and have 200 bucks nocked of the price. Good luck!


----------



## BIGBC (Jan 29, 2007)

If you get Hoyt Cam.5+ you will have 2.5" of adjustment on the cams, then easily another .5" on the strings. then later on you can change the cams out and get new strings to increase the draw again.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

Sighting In said:


> I would still go for the bowtech or the diamond, but the reezens are nice I hear. They will go down short enough. They can go down to 24 in. if necessarily.
> 
> Good luck with it!


Yeah, the Reezen is very good. I have watched on Mathews TV, Dave Watson shot a buck in Texas with his Reezen, and it was so fast and quiet that I didn't even know he shot and I didn't see the arrow shoot because it was so fast!


----------



## Archerygurl91 (Mar 17, 2009)

*Bows*

Well I shoot for mathews. I have a presteige. Its a good bow. I mean I have others too but the presteige has a short draw and you can get good speeds out of it.


----------



## bigbuckdown XT (Feb 7, 2007)

out of all the mathews i shot, including some of the new ones, i think the switchback xt is the best shooting bow from mathews.


----------



## Joe(y) (Mar 1, 2009)

jeez if your willing to drop that much cash go for that new monster jeez it is incredible..shot one yesterday


----------



## midwesthunter95 (Feb 10, 2009)

Ignition kid said:


> Yeah, the Reezen is very good. I have watched on Mathews TV, Dave Watson shot a buck in Texas with his Reezen, and it was so fast and quiet that I didn't even know he shot and I didn't see the arrow shoot because it was so fast!


Watched that same episode!!!!


----------



## countryboy173 (Jul 18, 2008)

midwesthunter95 said:


> Watched that same episode!!!!


is that the one where at the end he says something like the only thing i didnt like was that i couldnt see the arrow because it was so fast or something like that? haha also i know i have already posted a reply here once but i have a Switchback XT and i have 40-50 pound limbs which are the lowest they make and 25" draw which is also the shortest they go for the SB.


----------



## redneck_bowhunt (Mar 28, 2007)

well it all depends is it a hunting bow or a tournement bow do you wanna shoot freestyle or bowhunter freestyle i shot BHFS last year with a switchback xt and was shooting 520's in a field round im shooting freestyle this year and i got a c4


----------

